

A Brief History of Password Storage, Transmission, and Cracking - bootload
https://www.trustedsec.com/may-2015/passwordstorage/

======
grymoire1
As I recall, Matt Bishop and Dan Klein made significant contributions to
research regarding bulk password cracking.

"Improving System Security via Proactive Password Checking" (1992)
[http://www.klein.com/dvk/publications/passwd-matt-
final.pdf](http://www.klein.com/dvk/publications/passwd-matt-final.pdf)

Matt was the one who speed up DES cracking, and Dan Klein developed rules for
cracking based on dictionaries. They should be acknowledged, IMHO.

------
jhallenworld
One of the first things we did at school when we first saw the UNIX source
code was to optimize DES to make a good password cracker (I remember the one
used by the library was very badly written). It was then so easy to try
/usr/dict/words on the then non-hidden password file.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
crack was the standard of its day, could it have been that?
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crack_%28password_software%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crack_%28password_software%29))

~~~
jhallenworld
No, we wrote our own. It's not hard.

